# no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so freebsd



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

I updated my ports.  Make Install Clean for linux-f10-flashplugin10 and tried to do the same for nsplugginwrapper.  But I get 


```
libgio-2.0.so.0 cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper:  no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/nmapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

Any Help Greatly Appreciated!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you read the Flash10 thread in the HowTo section?


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks and Yes, your face is familiar in fact!  It blows up at step 7?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you running the Linux layer at all? [cmd=]kldstat | grep linux[/cmd]
Do you have linprocfs enabled? [cmd=]mount | grep linproc[/cmd]
Is there actually anything in /usr/compat/linux?


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again!

```
# kldstat | grep linux
36    1 0xc942a000 26000    linux.ko
```


```
# mount | grep linux
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local) 
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local) 
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
```


```
# ls /usr/compat/linux/
bin	lib	opt	sbin	srv	usr
etc	mnt	proc	selinux	sys	var
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

You have three linprocfs's mounted?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyway, if you have this one: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so

Go to ~/.mozilla/plugins (as the 'normal' user, not root), and run `$ ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so` and `$ nspluginwrapper -a -v -i`.

See if that makes a difference.


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, had 3 linprocfs's.  Too ignorant to know, thanks. Got "permission denied attempting "ln -s..."?  I appreciate your help.


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

just read my last post.  Please don't misunderstand, I wasn't being sarcastic.  this is more help than I've been able to help myself in hours.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Check the ownerships of your home directory and all directories under it (specifically ~/.mozilla/plugins). You should never get a 'permission denied' in a directory tree that you (are supposed to) own. Or else try [cmd=]chown -R <username> /home/<username>[/cmd].


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, that helped.  No plugins under /home/<username>/.mozilla/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Create it (with the right owner ..), and try the commands in post #7 (or just try the entire Flash10 HowTo again, because the ownerships obviously didn't help).


----------



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah-Ha!  Some no-knowin-nuthin newbie (me) had a - where a _ was called for. in make.conf.  I expect all will be well now.  Next time I will retrace my steps before crying to higher powers.  I assume a man of your skills and knowledge and his associates could never need the assistance of a routing/switching/net security guy.  But if I'm wrong please give me the opportunity to repay your kindness.  You are a good man.

Thanks a Ton


----------

